# What a sad day...



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Connie Kalitta's son Scott Kalitta died at Raceway Park in Englishtown, NJ today. Dang what a shame. He was only 46 and leaves behind a wife and 2 young boys. RIP Scotty. nd


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Darn, guess I'll read more about this tomorrow. The whole modern top level drag racing thing never has captured my imagination nearly as much as the incredible story of what it came from and how it got there. But the Kalitta family certainly was a big part of it. Certainly a loss to the sport. R.I.P.


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Talk about a racing family of sorts, these driver were all interconnected. Scott Kalitta, Connie Kalitta, Shirley Mulldowney, Don Garlits, they held some of the greatest records of all time when drag racing was in it's infancy. May Scott Rest in Peace.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

medic57 said:


> Talk about a racing family of sorts, these driver were all interconnected. Scott Kalitta, Connie Kalitta, Shirley Mulldowney, Don Garlits, they held some of the greatest records of all time when drag racing was in it's infancy. May Scott Rest in Peace.


Amen to that. Definitely our prayers are with the whole family and extended family that they may find peace during this time of loss. Just unbelievable how this whole extended family has had some sort of issue with this.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*News Video WABC New York*


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Track clearly needed more run-off room and some nets or tire stacks.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4w7e8YHNdfM&feature=related

Sad times again for the NHRA


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Track clearly needed more run-off room and some nets or tire stacks.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4w7e8YHNdfM&feature=related
> 
> Sad times again for the NHRA


All tracks do. The modern dragstrip has to deal with surrounding residential housing and other structures, this isn't the first time an accident like this has happened. Scott may have been knocked out after the engine blew, in any even he had no chutes and you just can't get a 350 mph drag car stopped without them. I watched the video once, I couldn't stomach it more than that, fire is relatively survivable, an impact at over 250 mph like that isn't. Better parachutes, more run off area and a redesign of the trap area is called for.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I had the good fortune to meet Scott in 1985 at Milan Mi. In the northern nationals. I remember that we had to run out and get the timing lights at high end to allow Connie to land his plane so he could tune the car.
We got Connie and Scott's autogragh, and even a burned piston form a previous run. Two nicer folks you will never meet.

I really feel sick about this deal. I can't bring myself to watch the video.

Please remember to say a good word for him tonight.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It seems like you could ramp the sand trap up a bit, but that might cause the car to flip. I don't know why they don't use electro magnets in the pavement. One that gets progressively stronger as you get closer to the end of the track. Something with a speed sensor, or a big red button a track official could hit when something like this happens. Sure, it would destroy any electronics in the car, but it's not really that technical, and with all the money dumped into each track, looks like it would be worth it. Besides the engine block, is there enough steel in the car to do that?

So sad,
Rich


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

It's a shame, but dig this. Scott Died, doing what he loved. He came out of retirement to fuel his taste for the Funny car Game. He didn't get cheated at all. He's been blessed.

Rest In Peace Bro!!!

RCR/PitMats


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

The problem is, modern dragstrips haven't been modernized since the 1950's. Most of them weren't made for 300mph funny cars let alone Fuelers approaching 400 mph.


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

echoing 'doba's thoughts, i was looking for much more run off area!!!watching the footage i was like "who in the hell put that there"?!!i hope they make some damned changes to the 'strips!!!!i have several pals who run drag cars and it seems like the local tracks have plenty of run down area!!more sad news as Bob Varsha mentioned the death of Uve Andersen in another racing crash..a sad week indeed.God bless them and the families of these two greats.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sorry to hear of the wreck and loss. That particular track didn't look like it had enough run off to stop an old school pro stocker much less that rocket.  rr


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Englishtown is about 20 mins from my house and I was suppose to be there Saturday, however a neighbor needed help sheet rocking. It's just as well, having seen the video I don't think that I would want to have seen it first hand. Englishtown Raceway hasn't had a fatality in 25 years. The track had been in the middle of no-where (adjacent to Old Bridge airport) however McMansions have invaded the area and the residents complain about the noise. Forget the fact that the track was opened in 1965. The track has had to limit it's mid-week events because of complaints. I'm afraid that this track's days are numbered the way Wall Twp's were. The track may also be limited in any expansion that might help safety.

R.I.P. Scott and thank you for the thrills!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Here is a link to the article including an interview w/ Don Prudhome.

http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080623/NEWS/80623010


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the original video was pulled.


----------

